# Easy Static Vampiress with Curtain Dress



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all, 
We put together a vampiress prop that we called Vamparilla. 
She was so easy to make we thought we'd share what we did. 
One thing I learned from this project is that matress foam is now 
my favourite body making material!
Besides the matress foam we also had a latex vampiress head & hands and
some sheer curtains. We put all this together, quickly whipping up a simple 
yet fairly good looking static prop for Halloween night! Hope you like her!

Here are the simple steps we took to make her. 
http://screamingscarecrow.com/halloween-related-stuff/halloween-props/vamparilla-2009/










Thanks for looking! Happy Haunting!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

When the pic first popped up on screen, I have to admit, I jumped a little.
Fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Say it with me now - Low Light!"

She looks fantastic even in not-so-low light, SS


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

She looks pretty good. Mattress foam, that is a new on on me.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very scary! I agree mattress foam is great. I wish I could find more at garage sales.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

She looks great SS, enjoyed reading your how-to


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I'm liking that a lot..

Si


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like everything about this prop. Could i ask where you got the head and hands? I think the spray painted blue effects on the cuffs and trim looks great. The coloring forn her clothes is very well done, i like the look of this prop alot. I also made a dress for my ghost lady prop this year out of a second hand store shower curtain.Cost me $1.80 and looked great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

freaking awesome! love her!


----------

